
Why I Still Use Vim – And it’s not because I can’t figure out how to close it - grassdubious
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/why-i-still-use-vim-67afd76b4db6?
======
shams93
These days it really helps with editing in the cloud, same with emacs, not
having to run a gui for your editor enables a chromeos user to get all their
work done on a cheap digital ocean instance with a terminal based editor. It
takes more work to learn but ultimately gives you the most power especially
when working on cloud services.

